# Views about this tandem please. I have not ridden it yet. It is a mkb



## LSSting (13 Apr 2019)




----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 Apr 2019)

MBK bikes are generally heavy ones, which, in itself doesn't mean much for a tandem. Depends on the price and condition and how much you think you'll use it, it'd probably be OK to see if you take to tandemming.


----------



## LSSting (14 Apr 2019)

Thanks Charlie, I picked it up and took it for a spin. I am well chuffed. Only needed air in the tyres. Really good condition. Smooth gears.


----------

